# problem with ttoc forum site ?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

my username "SundeepTT" now seems to not exist ?

er..... has it been deleted :? or was a techie hitch ?? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep you have an IM


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

nutts said:


> Sundeep you have an IM


which I will reply to when I return


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

nutts said:


> With regard to your (and others) TTOC committee forum access. We decided a few months ago to go thru and remove the accounts for all those that have access and haven't contributed for a while...
> 
> Your last post was 14th Nov 2003 and so you fell in the "not posted for 6 months+" category.
> 
> ...


a very odd IM indeed... straight out of the corporate communications manual then.. very unlike your other posts to me ...

"haven't contributed for a while" you say.. ? so what my articles in issue 2, 3 and very recently in this issue 5.. yes ! it was right there ! and the last forum discussion for issue 6 were suggesting another article from me....so were these not contributions then ??

er.. clean up ?? not posted in 6 months ??? er have you mistaken me for someone else ? I sadly think not .... so all the posts I had put on that forum during this year.. well then ??? not doubt you'll have some fancy stats to produce....

so I couldn't help out on the day at the TT event due to family reasons, it happens.... I certainly dont have to justify myself to you

I find it odd that a club based on volunteers wants to get rid of 'active' members who have helped out in some form, sure I've got rid of the TT (in the summer) but I'm still on the forum.. so are other ex-TT owners....
you conveniently claim it's an error but it is clear that your own personal motives have come to play.. again.. which is disappointing for the club

as I am no longer wanted, what would you next suggest .. a refund on the remaining year or so of ttoc membership ?

If Kell still want any my help then he has to only ask.... and certainly dont have time for you and your nonense


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > With regard to your (and others) TTOC committee forum access. We decided a few months ago to go thru and remove the accounts for all those that have access and haven't contributed for a while...
> ...


 :? :? :?

Sundeep, please sleep on your post mate and have another look in the morning 

You have IM. :?


----------

